# Kirks Point Tuesday



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Tuesday 
Variable wind to 10 knots tending northerly 10 to 15 knots. Afternoon seabreezes
around 10 knots. Waves to half a metre.

Weather is looking good for tomorrow  so ill be heading to Kirks Point and heading to the Point Wilson pier.
If anyone is feeling sick :lol: or is on holiday (5 weeks off for me 3 to go  )you are more than welcome to join me 

Cheers Kelly
P.S. Location is in the Fishing Diary


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cough cough, and I think my legs broke for a day. I'm keen to explore towards the Pt Wilson pier tommorrow taking in Arthur the Great on the way (allright I'm name dropping here but please regard it as a celebration of me finding my copy of Geoff Wilsons book again!). I'm not sure this area is fired up yet, but whoever knows what's about. Warp speed Kirk, bring us into the lands of Lowwindsandgoodfish


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh yeah Gone, if I carry on with shit like that feel free to punch me on the nose!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

How about a slap in the face with a wet squid :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmmm... you guys are making sick with envy...

maybe I should make that official. :? :shock:

maybe next time. good luck.


----------

